# Score! Got my Vert frame



## Tempestuous67 (Dec 31, 2015)

Finally found a nice frame for my Tempest Convertible. long trip to the South, but worth it. Got new floor pan, trunk pan & firewall along with it. As you can see in pics, it has suspension and rear as well. The Buick motor and AT will have to go, however.
Question - (Frame prep) can I get away with wire brushing the heavier rust areas then POR-15 it? Just building a driver/cruiser here. Not sure if I want to disassemble it all and blast it.


----------



## stich (Feb 15, 2016)

Nice find. From my understanding, that will work OK for a good driver. Make sure you x brace the heck out of your body before cutting out the floor.


----------

